# Looking for a good receiver...



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

Im looking for a good relatively cheap (hopefully under 300) receiver. Any recommendations?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Used or new? Used can be found on Audiogon for that price - you can sometimes get a better unit, but it is sometimes an older model when buying used.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Check out our Receiver's Store... there are quite a few for under $300 that I would consider good bargains. Look at the Onkyo units.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Most people just LOVE the Panasonic SA-XR series for their sound, the video features may or may not be satisfactory, depending what and how many video sources you want to hookup.

Here's the $300 model at Amazon: http://www.hometheatershack.com/rec...al_Home_Theater_Receiver_with_HDMI_Black.html

I like how (if you're using 5.1 or less rather than 7.1) it is set up to "bi-amp" your main speakers with two amp channels per each speaker. My father got the model below this (55) and he says even though his hearing isn't great these days he was surprised at the improved detail, clarity, and quality of the sound he got when he replaced his old Yamaha Class A reciver with this new Panasonic. 

I have an Onkyo TX-DS787 that I paid about $800 for back when I had a good job, it's awesome for HT and has plenty of power, but it's somehow lacking for music :hush: , unless you're looking simply for sheer clean power with a pair of speakers that can handle it, and you want to play something like Ministry at concert level volumes :dumbcrazy: . I wish I could afford one of these Panasonic recivers, I'll have to ask my dad to bring his next time he visits to compare. \


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sony STR-DG800 is a nice receiver and can be had for around $280+shipping.

~Bobby


----------

